# Transport a dog from Santa Clarita, CA



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I know it's not that long of a drive, but it could easily be a 4-hour commute, there and back for me. And I am absolutely swamped, and a bit overwhelmed at the moment.

If anyone, in the area, could help, I would forever love you :wub: 

It's a little 3-year-old male Maltese. The owners are surrendering him. He's a good boy (neutered) they have two children and say they don't have the time for him anymore.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I sent you a pm.[/B]



Thank you so much. I hope we can get a couple more posters to jump on the Rescue Commute.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Bump, for those who live in Los Angeles :biggrin:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bump. And wondering if you have found anyone, Deb?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

Debbie

I can drive from LA to Cerritos (sundays only tho  )


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Debbie
> 
> I can drive from LA to Cerritos (sundays only tho  )[/B]



That would be great!!! If our guy, from Santa Clarita, can pick him up for us, this would work. If he can only drop him off during the week, would you be able to keep him for a couple days at your house? He's a good healthy boy, current on all shots, and neutered.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417743
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb, i'll PM you my phone number and email address

I have a foster dog with me at the moment, sweet terrier mix, but one more dog wont hurt


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417941
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Stephanie!! I'm still looking on getting the little one (Winter) out of Santa Clarita. I've now emailed the owner, to see if she can transport the dog to Los Angeles, if our guy cannot do it. She has not seemed interested in helping with transport, but we'll see. It's worth a shot. 

We have another, very generous poster, who has offered to help with transport from the LA area. So I'm hoping the three of us can work this out. I am sooooo pleased you are willing to take him for a couple days, if needed. That will come in handy, and help as we put this all together.

I'm just throwing things off the wall, but doesn't Dr.Cathy live near Magic Mountain? Do you know her?


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> Thank you Stephanie!! I'm still looking on getting the little one (Winter) out of Santa Clarita. I've now emailed the owner, to see if she can transport the dog to Los Angeles, if our guy cannot do it. She has not seemed interested in helping with transport, but we'll see. It's worth a shot.
> 
> We have another, very generous poster, who has offered to help with transport from the LA area. So I'm hoping the three of us can work this out. I am sooooo pleased you are willing to take him for a couple days, if needed. That will come in handy, and help as we put this all together.
> 
> I'm just throwing things off the wall, but doesn't Dr.Cathy live near Magic Mountain? Do you know her?[/B]


Debbie, your very welcome  glad that I can help. Lately, I've been thinking of starting my own rescue -- when I'm ready, but right now I'm so glad I have really nice friends and a rescue that I can work with. (the foster i have right now has a broken pelvis)


I don't think Dr. Cathy lives in Valencia anymore. i remember reading a post that she goes to school in Pomona, but I'm not sure. 

I do know somebody that lives in Valencia and she works in Los Angeles near my house, I could ask her if she's willing to help transport, but I'm not 100% if she can. She has a girl maltese of her own. I'll contact her today and ask


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

****bump*** for my brother to see


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ****bump*** for my brother to see[/B]


LOL ~ Is your brother an SM member? Or did you make him join ~ LOL

You are so cute!

I'm having a heck of a time with the owner of Winter. She doesn't seem to want to help at all. She even said, "If it's too far into Los Angeles, that may not work out". :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

No he isn't a member but I made him go look that is why I bumped it. He was in training in Sacramento so today was the first day I could explain "the plan" being the policeman that he is I got interegated/questioned......hopefully he'll get back to me tomorrow.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> No he isn't a member but I made him go look that is why I bumped it. He was in training in Sacramento so today was the first day I could explain "the plan" being the policeman that he is I got interegated/questioned......hopefully he'll get back to me tomorrow. [/B]


Oh, that's great!! Since he's a Policeman, I would like to thank him for looking out for those of us in So Cal. :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Im confused! Maggie, does your brother live in So Cal?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Im confused! Maggie, does your brother live in So Cal?[/B]


Yes Krystal he lives in Santa Clarita.


----------

